# Canadian slang



## maxwell_smart007 (May 17, 2014)

It's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists...and a lot of them are from the States.  

I saw a writeup on Canadian dialect, and it got me thinking - how many of you know all of these terms? (They're second nature for me, and I can't believe that they're only regional terms)

So that being said - are these Canadian-only terms, or are you Southies familiar with all of them?  

*Loonie* - A common word for the Canadian one-dollar coin.
*Toonie* - A common word for the Canadian two-dollar coin, pronounced "too-nee."
*Garberator*- Electric grinding device meant for the drain of a kitchen sink, to finely grind biodegradable substances, so they can be washed down the drain. Commonly referred to in the US as a "garbage disposal."
*Kerfuffle* - Similar to brouhaha; a chaotic situation which is usually negative in nature; a loud or heated dispute.
*Homo Milk *- A commoner's slang for homogenized whole milk; 3% milk.
*Beauty* - An expression used to refer to something done well or someone who is exceptional. The vast majority of Canadians only know the term from the SCTV characters Bob and Doug, in a series of satirical sketch comedies entitled, "The Great White North."
*Double-Double* - Said when ordering a coffee; indicating two creams and two sugars.
*Timmy's or Tim's or Timmy Ho's*  - Slang for Tim Horton's, a chain of doughnut and coffee shops named after a famous hockey player.
*Brutal*- Something excessively harsh or unfair. ex. "Oh man, that fall was brutal."
*Serviette* - A paper napkin. Not slang, simply 'napkin' in French.
*Chesterfield* - the couch
*Eh* - (pronounced "ey", as in "hey" or "hay") A suffix some Canadians add to the ends of sentences, to ask for a response of agreement or disagreement, similar in meaning to "don't you think" or "right?"(Similar to the word "Huh?" Used in the states.) (eg. "Looks like a storm comin' in, eh?"). It is a way of being polite - to ensure that the other people in the conversation are feeling included. It is also sometimes used with "I know," as in, "Wow, the Calgary Flames really kicked butt tonight!" -"I know, eh?"
*Two-Four *- A blue-collar term for a case of twenty-four beers.
*Mickey *- A flask-sized bottle of hard liquor.
*Toque *- (pronounced "tuke," like Luke) A knit cap usually worn in winter. Known as a Ski Cap in the USA.
*Toboggan* - A long, typically wooden, sled, used in winter recreation, to carry one or more people down a snow-covered hill.
*Klick*- A slang term for "kilometer".
*Hydro*- A reference to electricity, not water. Synonymous with electrical service in provinces where most of the power is supplied through hydroelectricity. "The hydro is out," means there's no power, not that there's no water. This phrase extends to things like 'hydro poles,' 'hydro wires,' and having a 'hydro bill.'
*Peameal or Back bacon* - Bacon obtained from the flesh of the back of a pig, rather than the more common side bacon. It is pickled in brine and then rolled in cornmeal. Originally, peameal was used, but it was found to go rancid, so cornmeal was substituted. But the name "peameal" stuck.
*The States* - The United States of America is often referred to as "the States," except in writing, when it becomes "the US."
Washroom - Refers to a place where one would find the toilet, sink, and bath tub.
*Pop* - Many Canadians use the term "pop" to describe sweet, carbonated beverages.(Soda in the states.)
*Chinook* - (Pronounced "shinook") A warm, dry wind blowing down the eastern slopes of the Rockies across Alberta and the prairies. Chinooks can cause the temperature to rise by 20°F to 40°F within 15 minutes.
*Poutine* - (pronounced poo-TEEN) French fries served with cheese curds, and covered in gravy. Originated in Quebec but now prevalent across Canada.(Awesome delicious heart attack in a bowl. You aren't Canadian until you've played some hockey and stopped for some poutine and beer.)
*Beaver Tail *- A pastry, most commonly sold by the chain Beaver Tail Canada Inc., indicating a flat, flaky, fried pastry in the general shape of a beaver's tail. It is often served with a variety of toppings: ice-cream, maple syrup, powdered sugar, and fruits. Originated in Ottawa.
*Pencil Crayon* - a coloured pencil
*A Social* - A Manitoba social gathering for a large amount of people. Usually held in a community centre or hall. Tickets are sold for the event and a cash bar is available, usually as a means to raise funds for an engaged couple or local charity. Music and dancing is always a feature, and a snack is usually served around midnight consisting of coldcuts etc. (Social food) Door prizes and silent auctions are also common.
*For sure* - Definitely
*Kraft Dinner *- mac and cheese 
*Nanaimo Bar *- a dessert consisting of a graham base, custard filling, and chocolate topping
*Queue *- A line of people
*Zed *- the letter zee
*washroom* - the Canadian term for Bathroom or Restroom
*knapsack* - a backpack
*decal* - pronounced Deck-al, not Dee-kal...
*kitty-corner *- "it's over there, diagonally" - used when giving directions
*s--- kickers* - cowboy boots
*deke out* - a hockey term, meaning 'get past creatively'
*mountie* - a policeman
*pogie* - unemployment assistance payments
*Texas mickie* - a three litre bottle of liquor
*jam buster *- a jelly filled doughnut


----------



## walshjp17 (May 17, 2014)

For sure, us Southies are most appreciative of your effort at making us more 'continentally' literate, eh.  :wink:

BTW, I learnt most of my Canadian by watching the McKenzie Brothers on SCTV and in _Strange Brew_, one of the best movies ever, eh.


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2014)

Some of those are common in Michigan. But that would make sense, eh?


----------



## mark james (May 17, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists...and a lot of them are from the States.
> 
> Oh, Tourists...  When I first glanced at it I thought you wrote:  Terrorists!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Key (May 17, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Some of those are common in Michigan. But that would make sense, eh?



UP, eh?


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2014)

Nah, I show people where I live by pointing at my hand.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 17, 2014)

Sometimes the mounties drive ghost cars. They are usually found near where a social if happening to see if they will have to give you an impaired.
The first time I said kerfuffle down here people just looked at me funny.


----------



## designer (May 17, 2014)

There were a few that I had not heard before.  Being from Michigan most of my life I am familiar with almost all of them.  Well that and spending time as a tourist in Canada as well.  I grew up about here (points at hand).


----------



## alankulwicki7 (May 17, 2014)

Don't forget:

Eaves trough: commonly know as gutters


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 17, 2014)

alankulwicki7 said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> Eaves trough: commonly know as gutters



eavestrough is a Canadian-only term?  Never knew that...

ghost cars as well...I assumed that was common...


----------



## Jjartwood (May 17, 2014)

Don't forget, side by each, when two tings are next to each other and the lack of the "ing" tag on the end of any word, not singing but instead sing'in


----------



## PR_Princess (May 17, 2014)

LOL I love this thread Andrew!!! It's great when we can learn about other countries! I too, happen to be a neighbour, born in Michigan...right....here. (Also points to hand :biggrin 

But my personal favourites have always been the ones that have a double meaning..

Rubber - Eraser
All Dressed - All the fixin's 
Thong - Flip flop shoe
Whitener - Artificial Creamer
Housecoat - Robe
Runner - Tennis shoes/sneakers 

Sure there are more, and hope others chime in!


----------



## aplpickr (May 17, 2014)

Many of the words are strickly Canadian. Enough snowbirds have come south and polluted our Southern language here in FL and NC. Some are very recognized.  You'll come hear! HaHa


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2014)

aplpickr said:


> Many of the words are strickly Canadian. Enough snowbirds have come south and polluted our Southern language here in FL and NC. Some are very recognized.  You'll come hear! HaHa


Y'all crazy down there!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I don't get out much so good to know things are different elsewhere. I guess things aren't always the norm like here in Texas. Ha Ha


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2014)

Texas... Normal?


----------



## southernclay (May 17, 2014)

Hoser has always cracked me up


----------



## alankulwicki7 (May 17, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> alankulwicki7 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget:
> ...



A few years ago, a Canadian friend (who now lives in the US) and I were talking about his house and he kept saying this word that I couldn't understand. When he pointed to the eaves trough, I finally caught on that he was talking about gutters....


----------



## Rolland (May 17, 2014)

Everything I know about Canadian's I learned from watching Red Green


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> alankulwicki7 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget:
> ...



It really isn't I have caller gutters "eaves trough" about half the time all my life.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL I love this thread Andrew!!! It's great when we can learn about other countries! I too, happen to be a neighbour, born in Michigan...right....here. (Also points to hand :biggrin
> 
> But my personal favourites have always been the ones that have a double meaning..
> 
> ...






Don't know what you're thinking of here but that is what my mother (who was never to Canada in her life) called ther bathrobe 70 years ago.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2014)

*We had a few ...*

Where I grew up 

*Crick*  meant Creek
*roof*  was not pronounced as the dictionary says it should be but more like someone imitation an dog bark.
*Light lie or That's a light one* meant you just told a whopper of a lie.
*Stump Jumper* a hillbilly - usually referring to ourselves.
*Water Box* a pier or series of piers built on our lakes to help in ice cutting.
*Polock* was a common term and it was not an insult to be called a Polock - for about half the people in my home town it was just what they were - in their native language.
*I could* used instead of "I can" such as I could do that.
*s---kicker* usually used to refer to cowboy movies or western novels.

I know they are not Canadian but I think sort of interesting-


----------



## Penultimate (May 18, 2014)

Mmmm, poutine. I worked for a Fench company that had a factory in Granby, Quebec. Poutine was my favorite lunch. 
I'm not sure if this is Canadian but it's where I learned it. Sugaring - spreading fresh maple syrup in the snow, twisting onto a Popsicle stick to eat. 

It was fun to watch the reaction of American secretaries when a Frenchman asked for a rubber. This was back in the day when we had secretaries and used pens, pencils, and paper instead of wood processors and spreadsheets.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 18, 2014)

Wow a thong is a flip flop shoe. Down here several people wear flip flops, the shoes, but only women should wear thongs.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2014)

A few from around here:

Going PW- shortened from Piggly Wiggly. Means buying groceries.

A Smoking Pole or a Hawg Leg - a hand gun of substantial caliber.

Butt Floss - a very revealing bathing suit warn only by women, that has very little material up front and only a string up the back.

Slats -a particular type of beach flip flops.

CFA- Chick-Fli-A chicken sandwich. Different from any other.

Bag of rags- French fries from the Varsity Restaurant

PC - Chocolate milk seved over shaved ice.

FO- a milkshake type drink made with orange shurbert and milk and frothed.

Coke - any carbonated and sweetened beverage.

Glorified Steak - a Hamburger with chili onions and a pickle

Puddle jumper - any aircraft that has propellers rather that jet engines.

Beater- any junk automobile used for hunting or cruising back roads.

Stump jumper- a "beater", usually a truck with very tall tires.

Wifebeater- an undershirt with no sleeves, usually brightly colored and usually stained.

Box of 9s- a package of 9, 16 oz beers in aluminum cans with screw off caps.

Pig sticker - a knife that opens quickly and have a very long blade. Think switchblade.

Main squeeze- a male or female that you a romantically involved with but not married to.

Touching Cotton- the urgent need to defecate.

Going Commando- omitting underwear, could present a problem if you are "touching cotton".


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2014)

Oh yeah... I forgot a couple of important ones.

A Joe Dirt - a particular type of male hair cut that resembles a mullet.

Tramp Stamp - an exposed, explicit tattoo on a woman.


----------



## larryc (May 18, 2014)

I liked this one:

So, there were 3 guys, Chuck, Ned and David standing around. They were wondering what they  should call this land that they have claimed. Chuck says, "Let's have a 'C', eh?" Ned says, "Yeah, Let's have a  "N", eh?" David says," That's perfect, but we need a 'D', eh?"  The men all agreed.

Thus, today, we have "C,eh,N,eh,D,eh" More commonly know as "CANADA"


----------



## Curly (May 18, 2014)

*They confused me while shopping in Oregon.*

*Bag* As in a paper bag for groceries, rather than a sack.  A sack is what we get potatoes or livestock feed in.


----------



## mark james (May 18, 2014)

Cool Thread...  

I think almost EVERYONE has been somehow offended and insulted and is laughing!!  Keep OUR sense of humor!

I love the responses and additional sayings...  they hit home!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2014)

*A few more*

Busier than a cat covering up s*** on a hot tin roof --- very busy at something that had to get done quickly.

Pk --- Preacher's Kid

Swink ---- swamp

Fell in the Drink --- Fell into one of our lakes or cricks

Hardhack -- very thick brush

Huckleberry Dew --- said if you ever walked in it or if you had it on your feet you'd never leave my home town.

gdbd - a beaver dam where you didn't want one.

We ordered 'hoagies' (a sub) and 'eastern's (a western omelet with a little Mayo).

Twin Parts - two carbarators 

Columbia Clutch - overdrive


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2014)

Here's one from around here the truckers will know:

Georgia Overdrive - putting a big rig in neutral when going down a hill to make the truck run faster. BTW: This is ILLEGAL in GA


----------



## vcostolo (May 18, 2014)

love those Beavertails! Looking forward to having some soon!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 19, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Here's one from around here the truckers will know:
> 
> Georgia Overdrive - putting a big rig in neutral when going down a hill to make the truck run faster. BTW: This is ILLEGAL in GA


That's country wide and has been around for a long time....from the sixties it was even mentioned in a country "truckin' " song - Six Days on the Road and I'm Gonna Make it Home Tonight" has a line that goes "I got 10 forward gears and a Georgia Overdrive".  

When I was a teenager and most teenagers who drove were driving cars from the 40s or 30s it was common to mimic trucker slang and say they were going into Georgia Overdrive, when at the top of a hill they'd put the car in neutral, hold in the clutch and let the car free wheel to save gas.  A lot of time they'd even shut the engine down and "catch it in gear" at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 19, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists...and a lot of them are from the States.
> 
> I saw a writeup on Canadian dialect, and it got me thinking - how many of you know all of these terms? (They're second nature for me, and I can't believe that they're only regional terms)
> 
> ...



We use these down under as well with the same meaning


----------



## vtgaryw (May 19, 2014)

That's funny... it's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists... and a lot of them are from Canada.

I've worked for two Canadian owned companies.  One time, years ago, I was in a meeting with a gentleman from the home office who had moved down here 5 years before.  I stopped him cold in a meeting one day and told him "Okay, you've been here long enough now.  The word is pronounced process (short o), not pro-cess (long o).  And, while we're at it, the letter is pronounced 'zee', *NOT* 'zed'.  

Cracked him up.  He tried, but in the end he couldn't change...

Gary



maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists...and a lot of them are from the States.


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 19, 2014)

vtgaryw said:


> That's funny... it's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists... and a lot of them are from Canada.
> 
> I've worked for two Canadian owned companies.  One time, years ago, I was in a meeting with a gentleman from the home office who had moved down here 5 years before.  I stopped him cold in a meeting one day and told him "Okay, you've been here long enough now.  The word is pronounced process (short o), not pro-cess (long o).  And, while we're at it, the letter is pronounced 'zee', *NOT* 'zed'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (May 19, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's that time of year when my town gets overrun with tourists...and a lot of them are from the States.
> 
> I saw a writeup on Canadian dialect, and it got me thinking - how many of you know all of these terms? (They're second nature for me, and I can't believe that they're only regional terms)
> 
> ...


These are all terms that I've run into in the states with the same meaning.  "Pop" in particular is used a lot of places to refer to soft drinks.
I've used "kitty-corner" all my life with the same meaning. 
Queue, while not extensively used here, has the same meaning.  Bus stops frequently shorten it to 'Q' on signs indicating where the bus door will be when the bus stops.
And, particularily by people talking on CB radios,  Sheriffs and Deputy Sheriffs are often referred to as "county mountie"
Brutal means the same thing here.
For Sure is used the same way but it is mostly "that's for sure"
Toboggans are the same thing here - used to do a little tobogganing myself.
I also think i've heard Chinook used with the same meaning here.


----------



## alphageek (May 19, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> *Timmy's or Tim's or Timmy Ho's*  - Slang for Tim Horton's, a chain of doughnut and coffee shops named after a famous hockey player.



I spent six months north of the border... my #1 weird out "phrasing thing" memory is still the "small ball shaped donuts".   In the US we call them donut holes.   At Tim Horton's they are called "Tim bits".   I don't know what they were thinking but that sounds too "soylent green" for me!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 20, 2014)

If it's a doughnut hole, how is it a sphere?  (and it's Doughnut, not Donut, by the way -we Canucks like to add a 'u' to everything! )

They'll always be Timbits to me!


----------



## jsolie (May 22, 2014)

Being from So Cal, I was surprised at how many I knew.  Even the Georgia stuff. I guess part of it is because I wasn't born yesterday.

Out this way Double-Double has a different meaning, especially animal style.  And we drink soda.  And drive on *the *15 or *the* 5 or *the *91.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 22, 2014)

jsolie said:


> Being from So Cal, I was surprised at how many I knew.  Even the Georgia stuff. I guess part of it is because I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> Out this way Double-Double has a different meaning, especially animal style.  And we drink soda.  And drive on *the *15 or *the* 5 or *the *91.



Here, there's one highway - the Trans-Canada....and it is two lanes! (It's bigger elsewhere)


----------



## jsolie (May 23, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> jsolie said:
> 
> 
> > Being from So Cal, I was surprised at how many I knew.  Even the Georgia stuff. I guess part of it is because I wasn't born yesterday.
> ...



Hey, you said it properly! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2014)

jsolie said:


> Being from So Cal, I was surprised at how many I knew.  Even the Georgia stuff. I guess part of it is because I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> Out this way Double-Double has a different meaning, especially animal style.  And we drink soda.  And drive on *the *15 or *the* 5 or *the *91.


Hmmmm...I always had a problem in CA. because nobody seemed to use Route numbers it always seemed to be "The xyz freeway" using a name but the maps always showed the route numbers.


----------



## Haynie (May 23, 2014)

My wife's family is Canadian.  Her Aunt comes down almost every Christmas, and we have been up there a few times.  I have heard each of those.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 23, 2014)

*Thinking Ahead..*

I love this thread! 

...And what a great idea for a Bash Crossword! :tongue::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jsolie (May 23, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Hmmmm...I always had a problem in CA. because nobody seemed to use Route numbers it always seemed to be "The xyz freeway" using a name but the maps always showed the route numbers.



  My daughter's wedding was last weekend.  There were several people who flew in from around the country to attend.  I was trying to keep this in mind whilst giving directions.  We had one guy attend from Florida, and it was his first time in California.  I made sure to not only get him a Double-double from In-N-Out, but to also help him with the not-so-secret menu they have.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 24, 2014)

Many of those words are common way down here, but some are so strange that they made me spit out my water I had gotten from the Bubbler.


----------



## sbwertz (May 24, 2014)

Instead of "kitty-corner"  we say "catty-corner".


----------

